# Fordson Super Major County.



## TreeTopKid (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone remember the old Fordson Super Major County especially when fitted with a Cooper winch. I 'd love to acquire one as a project. Have they become collect able ( I bet they have they were awesome ), and what sort of money do they fetch.

I used to ride shotgun on one as a kid hence the interest.


----------



## adirondackhick (Feb 18, 2009)

not sure if this will help, 
but you can search tractor pages, yesterdays tractor, fordson pages, a friend of mine just bought a fordson super major and he found some forums on those tractors specifically off one of those searches..... sorry I don't have the actual addresses


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you talking the 4wd tractor think it was big country.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 18, 2009)

adirondackhick said:


> not sure if this will help,
> but you can search tractor pages, yesterdays tractor, fordson pages, a friend of mine just bought a fordson super major and he found some forums on those tractors specifically off one of those searches..... sorry I don't have the actual addresses



Thanks I will check it out. I hope I can find a runner!


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 18, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> Are you talking the 4wd tractor think it was big country.



Yes it was 4WD I was I had a picture of the Ford with the four big wheels (Like a Muir Hill) in my head when I posted so I probably confused everybody. The cooper winch and anchor were mounted at the rear PTO. Thanks! It looked pretty much the same as the Fordson Major except it had the larger forward traction wheels/tires on the front.


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to have a Doe-Triple-D. We have an old Major.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 25, 2009)

Saw one of the fords on Cincinnati craigslist several months back. Wanted like 7 grand for it did come with a loader.


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 25, 2009)

ritchie bros. auctions has one


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Feb 26, 2009)

*Like this?*


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 27, 2009)

HorseShoeInFork said:


> *Like this?*



Similar. thanks for the photo though. What is that? It looks smaller than a Major. nice trakker though and it definitely has a winch on the back. the wheels on the back look like Massey wheels.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 27, 2009)

SuperDuty335 said:


> I would like to have a Doe-Triple-D. We have an old Major.


 Me too an old JCB man we know used to have a Doe in England. Seriously collect able. He sold lots of old kit for lots of new money! He's retired now. He must have dug out over a thousand roots for us.


----------



## burlman (Mar 1, 2009)

hello treetop, I recently discovered a guy in saskatchewan canada. The buisness is called Briutish Tractor Wreckers, all he does is restore old british built tractors. I have a super major engine in my Timberjack skidder, He was my hero when I needed a starter, when mine became unrepairable. This chap donald parkinson, may have, or know of what you are looking for. when I was shopping for my skidder a few years back, the dealer had that exact machine you described sittng on the lot, he took it on trade for a skidder. good luck with your search, if I see something around I'll drop you a line. you can try(britishtractor.com) or call...306 228-3011


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 1, 2009)

burlman said:


> hello treetop, I recently discovered a guy in saskatchewan canada. The buisness is called Briutish Tractor Wreckers, all he does is restore old british built tractors. I have a super major engine in my Timberjack skidder, He was my hero when I needed a starter, when mine became unrepairable. This chap donald parkinson, may have, or know of what you are looking for. when I was shopping for my skidder a few years back, the dealer had that exact machine you described sittng on the lot, he took it on trade for a skidder. good luck with your search, if I see something around I'll drop you a line. you can try(britishtractor.com) or call...306 228-3011



Thank you very much Burlman I really appreciate it. I never thought of myself as being into tractor restoration but I've a lot of fond memories of the old mans Major, and others as well. It's something that I have now got to do. Make her look new then drag her round all the shows. I believe you might just have found the right man. thank s again.


----------



## dawzie (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a local ford dealer near me that has a big wheel FWD major he uses for pulling. Chambers Ford Tractor, Montgomery NY

I'll try and get a pic of it next time I'm out that way.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 2, 2009)

dawzie said:


> There is a local ford dealer near me that has a big wheel FWD major he uses for pulling. Chambers Ford Tractor, Montgomery NY
> 
> I'll try and get a pic of it next time I'm out that way.




I'd like that Dawzie I'll also post a picture of my brothers Tractor puller Major Aggro. It's extended, two full length Major Bonnets with a V12 fire engine motor, and a V8 diesel Scania truck engine slaved together. It was a massacre of two Majors but awesome too.


----------

